
Offliberate – Scrape media right from your terminal - PhilipTrauner
https://github.com/PhilipTrauner/Offliberate
======
yosamino
This seems to fit the exact same niche as youtube-dl, would be interesting to
know what this does differently.

~~~
PhilipTrauner
Functionality wise it doesn't differ at all, and it shouldn't because youtube-
dl is a good media scraper. Where youtube-dl falls flat (in my opinion) is
maintainability, size, external dependencies and its usage as a library.
Offliberate uses Offliberty as its backend and does not contain any extraction
code for specific sites whatsoever and thus remains very small (the command
line interface is in fact larger than the resolver). youtube-dl currently has
1436 open issues as well as 184 pull requests on GitHub. Lots of their unit-
tests also fail and take ages to complete. Offliberate uses no external
dependencies other than requests and does not rely on other command line
utilities such as ffmpeg for content stitching. The last difference is the
emphasis on usage as a library. The CLI logic is separate from the actual
resolver which can work asynchronously as well as synchronous.

